# College Coach Communications



## Chelseafc (Aug 23, 2021)

At what year should the player start to contact coaches?  And how frequent?  Freshman/Sophomore/Junior?


----------



## Giesbock (Sep 22, 2021)

“Recruiting tips for parents just starting the process” is an awesome thread


----------



## espola (Sep 22, 2021)

Giesbock said:


> “Recruiting tips for parents just starting the process” is an awesome thread


There are also some gems here --









						All-Purpose Soccer Parents Thread
					

Really though, I shouldn't have to take my kid to pickup games to ensure he's getting to play enough soccer when he's already at a pricey club.  It's...




					www.bigsoccer.com


----------



## lafalafa (Sep 22, 2021)

Start early, freshman yeah sound early but need to find out what's what.  What type of college?  Division, what do they offer? 

As far as frequency when you're going to be at a tournament, playoffs, you have some accomplishment or something you want to share or add to the resume. 

Make a top 20 or something list than narrow that down in subsequent years

Never too late either plenty of seniors wait until their final year to commit and skip the NLI deal.


----------



## gkrent (Sep 23, 2021)

I'd say freshman, but there can be no direct contact initiated by the coach, so it will have to be through email, voicemail or a 3rd party.


----------



## Desert Hound (Sep 23, 2021)

gkrent said:


> I'd say freshman, but there can be no direct contact initiated by the coach, so it will have to be through email, voicemail or a 3rd party.


They can reach out as you say. But the coach cant talk about any soccer related to his/her team, etc. You will get something like thanks. I appreciate the info. We have an ID camp coming up on this date. 

They cannot really talk anything until after the sophomore year is over.


----------

